# Copper Triangle/Co Cyclist Jerseys



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

I was one of the riders who signed up late for the Copper Triangle ride back on August 5th and was told I would receive the jersey within 6 weeks following the ride. Almost 7 weeks and no jersey. Just wondered if anyone else in the same situation has received their jersey. I also left a message with the event organizer, but have not received any return phone call. I guess my next step would be to call Colorado Cyclist and ask them to get involved.


----------



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

I've not received my jersey either - i received an email saying it was shipped several weeks ago but it never came. 

Funny thing is Ive been kinda looking forward to that jersey - much bettter than many others ive received and that just sit in the closet.


----------



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

*Contact Phone Number*

If you want to call and inquire, the number for the event organizer is 303-282-9020. I left a message on Wednesday and have not received a return call (2 days later). Maybe a few inquires would get these guys to get off their buts.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

The Copper Triangle web site explains why you haven't gotten your jersey yet:

http://www.coppertriangle.com/


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

And they apologize for any "_*unconvinces*_" that this may have caused.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

jtolleson said:


> And they apologize for any "_*unconvinces*_" that this may have caused.


Which is good, most people hate being unconvinced in this manner. For instance, two people that we know of already are unconvinced they'll get their jerseys.

EM - a very confused EM


----------



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for picking up that note on the website. I missed it.


----------



## smmokan (May 9, 2006)

Yep, I returned mine at the race because it was the wrong size. (XL instead of L) I got a receipt saying a Large would be shipped... well, not only did it come late, but they also sent another freakin' XL. Oh well, I'll use it for MTB'ing.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

So have people gotten their jerseys now?


----------



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

*Received Mine*

My Jersey arrived right around October 1st as the website had promised. Give them a call if you haven't received yours yet.


----------

